# Nissan Teana J32 250XV 2010 sound system



## trecords (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi All,

I doubt about sound system of my car, 250XV model need to have 6 speakers but I have only 4 . I don`t have 2 rear speakers. As per my researches there are should be 6 speakers in all XE XL and XV models. Is this bout of Country specific complication or there are also sub version of 250XV :S

Can I purchase and install missed two speakers also with amplifier ?


Regards.


----------

